# Snow Blower Maintenance



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

Decided to go over the snowblower while the weather was still good. Changed the oil, put in new shear pins (got spares also), serviced the lower end & changed the spark plug. Also put in new gas with stabilizer. 
This year I'm using synthetic oil, hoping I'll get some extra lube protection when the temps get cold. The guys at Advance Auto thought I was nuts working on a snowblower this time of year!


----------



## Jay_NJ (Sep 16, 2003)

Toolman,

Now is the _best_ time to get the blower ready for winter! Just went over mine a couple of weeks ago. You never know how hard these things run until you have a chance to look them over. One of my skid shoes was completely gone (wore off). The skid plate was worn down to the bolts, the friction rubber was damaged. All kinds of things happen during the winter that you really don’t pickup on. I trust you cracked her open to take a look at the innards? My White (now MTD) eats friction rubbers about once ever two years. Most people don’t think to check them. Belts are another thing people don’t pay attention to. It’s prudent to change them every 3~5 years. 

There’s nothing worst than trying to fix a machine in the dead of winter. My biggest repair during the season was a broken shear pin… not to mention sucking up those Sunday papers a few years back – ouch! Moral of the story, get ‘em ready while the weather is still nice. Besides, you’re not all torn up waiting for parts either – “won’t be in for a couple of months? – who cares – I can wait.”

Jay


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Winter before we know it....*

I'm getting mine ready right now too... Here in the Great Northwoods, we'll probably get our first snow by Mid-October, so It's NOT too early to get my trusty snowblower ready. The neighbors will appreciate it too.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

TGuy, mid october? that sucks.. We at least dont get snow till november here.. but we get a fair amount in maine... This year im scrapping my old toro snowblower (sold it already) and im gonna take the lazy route... sitting on the tractor with a thrower... im kind of looking forward to it... 

sj


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*early snow....*

Usually, we get a few teasers in October, then real snow just before Thanksgiving. The past two years, we've had lasting snow before Halloween..... 

We usually have snow until mid-March, but again... The last two years we've had snow until LATE April. I snowblowed on MAY 1st, 2002!!!!!

It kinda blows holes in that Global Warming theory......... We've had increasingly severe winters the past 10 years.

Winters nice in some ways though... My pretty brown eyed wifey can be very snuggly on a -40F night!!!!!

(wink)


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

Sound advice Jay, spoken by someone whos' obviously "been there, done that"! I pulled the engine shrouds off to check for mud dauber nests too.

A couple years ago we all pitched in & bought my father-in-law a snowblower for xmas. We were all there when he decided to fire it up to try it out,,,,he was blowing off the sidewalk & all of a sudden he saw an orange extension cord appear behind it,,,,,good thing we raised the skids up or he'd a pulled all the outside lights off the house.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Been there, done that. I tore off an extension cord for out christmas lights. My wife thought it was hysterical. I didn't thing it was as funny. Two to three hours later, I finally got the wire out of the impellers, etc.

Fun, fun, fun.

I still use a 1950's era Toro Snow Pup two cycle thrower to clean off the hard to reach areas (Decks, etc.) So old, but it still works great.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

You snowblower guys make it hard on yourselves! All I do is remove the mowing deck, put on the front hitch, snap in the drive shaft and hook up the snow thrower to the ole' JD. Other than checking to see that I have a supply of shear bolts, and greasing the U-joint drive shaft, not much maintenance required since I have used it so little the past 3 winters. My decision is how long to wait compared with the amount of leaves still on the lawn that I need the Power Flow unit and mowing deck for. That darn Bradford Pear always manages to drop its leaves right after the first snow fall. Decisions, decisions, put on the snow thrower or suck up the leaves!


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Wha do you try to chew up???*



> _Originally posted by DeereBob _
> * Other than checking to see that I have a supply of shear bolts, and greasing the U-joint drive shaft, not much maintenance required ! *


Why do you go thriough so many Shear Bolts???? I have gone 2-3 years at a time without breaking one..... What do you keep hitting???


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Tractorguy,
I hit rocks that are thrown on the end my drive by the State Snow Plow since the shoulders are gravel. I can have my drive rock free before the first snow falls and then have them replenished by IDOT. What I do when I get to the end of the drive is to turn the auger off and use the blower as a plow to push the snow to the side. This helps me avoid a lot of problems but sometimes there is a stray one lurking under the snow. I refuse to hand shovel the end of my drive and if I don't remove the snow it will build up as ice. I usually break only one shear bolt a season so it's not that bad and they are easy to replace. The snowthrower had 5 spares attached to side when I got it new 8 years ago. I used the last one in February so had to get replacements for this winter. 

Another thing I do when we get a heavier snow fall is to clear the road 30 feet or so on the left side of the end of my drive. That way when the IDOT plow comes by there's no snow to push on the end of my drive since often I usually get out before the State does.


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Good Excuse.........*

That sounds reasonable to me.... I just thought you might be one of those guys who accidently snowblow VW's, as I've heard lots of strange stories on the forum... I guess I can't tease you after all....



P.S. We got our first *snow!!!!!* It snowed hard yesterday, but nothing stuck,except for the 1/2" on my wife's windshield. This morning, we awoke to about 2-1/2", and as much as 5-7" on the ground about 25 miles farther north.... I guess winter will arrive sooner than expected, so I better get my snowblower back together QUICK!!!!


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Good Excuse.........*



> _Originally posted by Tractorguy _
> *... I just thought you might be one of those guys who accidently snowblow VW's... *


No you must be confusing me with someone who lives in Wisconsin and watches Packer games!


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Good Excuse.........*



> _Originally posted by DeereBob _
> *No you must be confusing me with someone who lives in Wisconsin and watches Packer games!  *



Do you know somebody who lives in Wisconsin and watches Packer games?????

I certainly DO live in Wisconsin

but

DO NOT watch Packer games.....


I think Football is silly, so I spend my time on more worthwhile pursuits


Like Snowblowing 11 months out of the year.

_________________________________

The preceeeding line was intended to scare tourists, and allow the locals more quiet time....................


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Good Excuse.........*



> _Originally posted by Tractorguy _
> *...I think Football is silly, so I spend my time on more worthwhile pursuits
> 
> Like Snowblowing 11 months out of the year.
> ...


Gee Tractorguy,
I bet you live so far north in Wisconsin, they give high school letters in Curling! Now there's a real "quiet time" spectator sport for you!


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

No.... But Hockey(yuck) and Figure Skating(yaaa!) are BOTH letter sports...........


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Tractorguy,
The reason I give you grief about N. WI is I spent five summers at camp as a kid near St. Germaine so I am very familar with that part of the state. I bet that is not more than a snowball's throw from your log cabin! So do the guys still wear those red flannel hunting hats up there?


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

You are confusing me with a Yooper!!!

The people in my neck of the woods are very sofisticated...... (sic on purpose)


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Boy i Glad we don't get snow but once every ten years or so it seems like a lot of work to me. When it does snow its gone the next day so no need for snow plows.LOL 
Jody


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

You ol softie....

The tough and talented people of the world live "Up North...."


----------

